# Oh where oh where did Super PB go?



## Pitboss (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Typically, and there are many ways to do this, most will want to drop their sugars and replace them with proteins and fat!
> Be clear what a sugar is by reading the fat loss primer !
> 
> ...




GI Index....  http://www.mendosa.com/gilists.htm


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2002)

Um..........PB...........WTF is this?

If it`s a joke ( that I don`t get  ), it should be in the Chat room............if not, you wanna tell me what it is?

Either way,....as it is now, it doesn`t belong in the diaries forum.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Sure it does. This is the start of my new Journal   Just getting myself prepared with some diet idea's.


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2002)

Does that mean you no longer need your old one(s)? Most of the ladies ask me to close the oldies when the new ones open.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

No, he can't close the old one yet because the challenge is still on.  

Good luck on your new journal Pitboss.


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2002)

Last I heard he dropped outta the challenge.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Leave it!!!! Please. If I want it closed I will ask... thanks


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Okay now that my new Journal has already be trashed and violated by Craig and Kuso...  I guess I should put something worth reading in it..


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Okay now that my new Journal has already be trashed and violated by Craig and Kuso...  I guess I should put something worth reading in it..


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)




----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

*Looking for Super PB*

Goals: To get BF down from 15-16% to 11-12% and maintain it there. To someday reach 200lbs at 11-12% BF.  To get in a consistant workout routine and diet. To get back my health which I feel is slipping, both physically and mentally. 

So there it is. The reason for the journal.  What's holding me back for attaining these goals? I mean they really shouldn't be that hard to reach. A little work, a little dedication, a little discipline...  but it's not really that easy.  Diet is a little difficult to keep. If I'm not at home it's tough to make meals for the day, sometimes I'm not home for a couple of nights.  I don't want to over run Amanda and her room mates fridge with my food. So those days that I don't have my meals made I end up eating off the "Roach Coach". Usually Tuna on wheat. Lately it's been an egg burrito with cheese. Just that egg, cheese and a flour tortilla...  still not good enough and I always feel guilty when I do eat it. 

So as bad as the diet seems it's nothing compared to making time to get to the gym. So how in the 168 hours a week I need to find at least 4 hours for workouts.  I work 62 hours a week. I spend about 9 hours driving to and from work. So thats 71 hours gone. Right now I only see my kid for a couple of hours on Sunday, it's a 1.5 hour round trip drive.. plus the visit and misc time with the EX.. so make it 4 hours on Sunday. Now we have75 hours. If I can average at least 6 hours of sleep each night that would be 42 hours a week.  So we now have 117 hours.  I spend generally Tuesday with Amanda.. but I can make it to the gym that night. So only from 7:30 to 12:00 with her, 4.5 hours. Then Sunday when I get done with Carter I see Amanda for about 3 hours, so now we have 7.5 hours. Then there is those 11:00pm to 1:00am visits.. 3 times a week. So that's another 6. 13.5 a week with her. New total 130.5.  Looks like I have plenty of time to hit the gym...  yeah fine if you want to go with 3 hours sleep, work a 9 hour day and then try working out. Not easy. But I guess I have no choice. I've said this before but this time I need to do it!! 

Monday is a new week. A new start. I will do it.  I will use some some of the meals, or at least a similiar meal plan that DP posted.  My workouts will be consistant. I will get this waist down to a reasonable 32 instead of a tight, really tight 33.. should be 34's but the girls at work like my ass in tight black levis'.. LOL

Alright... a few days of relaxing. Thinking about the diet.. making a meal plan and shopping. Just have to be prepared from the get go!!  I also plan on buying a small refridge for work and hopefully that will keep my diet more inline!!!

Pics?? Yeah I might take some soon to post. I'm giving myself a good 3 months to get back to where I feel i was in BF, looks, and strength... we will see.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 11, 2002)

you can do this!  when you are home prepare a lot of stuff ahead of time.  then get one of those insulated bags to hold a 6 pack and you're good to go.

make a ton of rice and keep it in tupperware and scoop out your serving size for each meal and put them in plastic baggy - then into the lunch bag.

same thing for hardboiled eggs.  they're great for boosting protein and fat to get your numbers where you want them.

i drain tuna ahead of time and put them into tupperware.  that way i grab the tupperware, drop it in the bag and i'm off.  i also cook up turkey burgers and chicken breasts ahead of time (i LOVE my hamilton beach grill - like a foreman knockoff but even better imo)

you get the idea.  you'll get into the swing of it and it won't be hard.  believe me - when i started, i was a WRECK.  trying to add it up, cook it, pack it.  i was in the kitchen an hour after the gym trying to pull together the next day's meals.  it gets easier.

you're on your way!  keep going pb.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Go for it pB. I know what you mean when you say tehre shold be more hours in the day!

BTW Love your new sig---very CUTE!! Is that your boy?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Thannks for the support NG... and no thanks to you Craig!!! get those pics of your front yard out of my journal!!!! 

I used to have no problems with my meals. I pretty much aint the same thing on a daily basis. Made it all on Sunday and would last most of the week. Then Wednesday I'd cook up whatever I need to last a couple of more days.  Somehow once I added women into the mix all hell broke loose!!!!!  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2002)

PB - OK the new sig is a definate keeper.  Carter looks so adorable and the verbage......well.........its definately funny but only something that you could come up with.

As far as your new plan.  You gotta get yourself into the right frame of mind on Monday.  I know this sounds silly but visual your goals.  You can do it!  Were all right here with you.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Go for it pB. I know what you mean when you say tehre shold be more hours in the day!
> 
> BTW Love your new sig---very CUTE!! Is that your boy?



Yeah I need at least 30 hours a day. Who came up with this 24hour crap???? 

That would be my boy


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> PB - OK the new sig is a definate keeper.  Carter looks so adorable and the verbage......well.........its definately funny but only something that you could come up with.
> 
> As far as your new plan.  You gotta get yourself into the right frame of mind on Monday.  I know this sounds silly but visual your goals.  You can do it!  Were all right here with you.



I'm sure you are right Mochy.. I get to the gym all pumped and ready to go. Get one heavy first set in and then... blah no energy, weak, tired...  I'm gonna get back on Hydroxy-cut and dump the coffee, decaf only..  maybe that'll be a little extra energy boost. That and find foods that help increase energy also and eat that meal before my workouts.  I think W8 had a post about those types of foods.. 

Okay now if I could have kept Kuso and Craig out of my journal I'd be a real happy man... now get the rest of the ladies in here and I will be so motivated I won't need to sleep!!!!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 11, 2002)

PB- Nice new journal!!!

I like the way every one here walks that line between discipline and chaos. We all start fresh and then everyone else adds the spices to our "serious" journals.

But seriously, finding enough time to do this stuff is 90% mental. I wish I could say it like Yogi Berra. He'd probably say "The secret to lifting weights is making sure they ain't to heavy" or something.

Don't know if this is an option for you, but I've really begun to do my workouts at about 9:30 to 10 PM. I hit the bed at about 11 after stretching and it's been working well. 

How are you getting your pix in under the size limit? I have a few new ones but I can't get them in- although they look like they're similar to the "World's Cutest Boy".

The pix of your son are very cute. He's a good looking boy.

BTW-Your latest sig is Triple XXX-cellent!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> But seriously, finding enough time to do this stuff is 90% mental. I wish I could say it like Yogi Berra. He'd probably say "The secret to lifting weights is making sure they ain't to heavy" or something.
> 
> Don't know if this is an option for you, but I've really begun to do my workouts at about 9:30 to 10 PM. I hit the bed at about 11 after stretching and it's been working well.


_ I could probably work out that late on Monday, Wednesday and Friday... however I get off my regular job at 5PM and have about a 40 minute drive home. The gym is only maybe 10 minutes away from my work.   Look I'm really now trying to make excuses.. I'll post my weekly schedule and everyone will see.. _



> How are you getting your pix in under the size limit? I have a few new ones but I can't get them in- although they look like they're similar to the "World's Cutest Boy".


_ I use a program called InfaView33. I downloaded it from their site..free. _



> BTW-Your latest sig is Triple XXX-cellent!


_Thanks.. this one is a keeper!!!_


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

Okay ladies... and a few guys that snuck into my journal. Here is a look at my week.  I'll start with Tuesday. 

*Tuesday:* Work 8:00am to 5:00pm. This is Amandas only night off during the entire week so i really try to make myself availabel for the entire evening. 

*Wednesday* Work 8:00am to 5:00pm. Hit the gym 5:30 to 6:45-7:00. head home eat, laundry, play with my.. I mean play on the Internet. Sleep by... 11:00 or so.

*Thursday* Work 8:00am to 5:00pm. Grab dinner, usually Outback steackhouse from 6:00 to 7:30 or so. Off to second job. 7:45pm to 2:30am. In bed by 3:15 sleep until 6:15.. snooze, snooze, snooze.. oh shiat!!! 

*Friday* Work 8:00am to 5:00pm. Gym?? on about 3 hours sleep.. I'll try.  Go home and nap until Amanda gets off work. 

*Saturday* Workout.. unless I have to be at my regular job from 9:00am to 1:30pm then workout.  Run errands, go home and veg and wait for Amanda to get off work. Occasionally I do work Saturday night and if that is the case I try to get a nap in the afternoon and head for dinner around 6pm. 

*Sunday* Get up and go see my kid. Only a couple hours for now. But in another month I will have in all day long one day a weekend. Get done there around 12:30 or 1:00. Head to Amanda's for lunch and a quick nap. She leaves for work at 4pm and I head home. Shower, change and out thedoor.. off to dinner and then to work 7:45pm to 2:30am. In bed by 3:15 up at 5:45.. have to be a work Monday at 7am. 

*Monday* Work 7:00am to 5:00pm. Workout...  I can try. Need sleep soon.... 

Well that's about it. Not too bad with 2 work nights but when I have to work 3 a week it's tough on the body.  My main problem is lack of appetite when I haven't gotten much sleep. No appetitie and I have no energy...  

Anyhow I am going to try it.. Monday night, Wednesday night, Friday night.. or  My gym is open 24 hours Mon morn to Friday evening so I could go at 2:30am and skip the sleep, make up for it Friday night????  Saturday gym.. so that gives me 4 workouts a week and that's the number I need to hit!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey baby.....If I can survive on only 4 hrs sleep...and also work shift work.....we can both crash together!!!!   By the by...if your with Amanda on those other nights...doesnt that activity count as cardio?!!!!!!!  I mean....you start breathing heavy dont you...and you tend to work up a heavy lather??????


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by esmerelda *_
> Hey baby.....If I can survive on only 4 hrs sleep...and also work shift work.....we can both crash together!!!!   By the by...if your with Amanda on those other nights...doesnt that activity count as cardio?!!!!!!!  I mean....you start breathing heavy dont you...and you tend to work up a heavy lather??????



Oh I get my cardio in.. plenty of it!!!  Although without a proper diet and poor amounts of protein I feel that I am burning muscle instead of fat   but I ain't complaining!!!!! 

..................

Friday 07/12/02

Well got about 3 hours sleep. Woke up popped in a video.. no wait that was at 3:00am... uhm oh yeah popped 3 Hydroxy-cut. Bypassed Starbucks on the way to work ..water, water, water.. already have 1/2 liter in 1/2 hour so that's a start. 

Plan on hitting the gym tonight!!  

Diet.. hmmm well.  Going with what I can I guess.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 12, 2002)

Well I don't have much to work with here at work for food... but so far it's been healthy.. not exactly using DP's cutting plan here folks... 

8:00 1/2cup of cottage cheese with pineapple.. I hatecottage cheese!! 1 hard boiled egg. 

10:00 2 scoops designer w/10oz whole milk. About a cup of fruits, mostly watermelon. 
Total water.. only 1 liter so far.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2002)

Okay most of my diet yesterday was okay. I did break down for a sugar rush around 2pm. But still kept with the tuna sandwiches. I did have two beers later that night....   

Ah water... ended up with a little over 4 liters which is double of what I have been drinking lately. 

Hit the gym too!! Thank you Hydroxy-cut!!! I love that stuff. 

Did chest adn triceps. Not too hard or too heavy since it has been a few weeks since my last workout. 

Chest 
BB flat, BB Incline,  wanted to use DB's but alal the benches were tied up so Hammer strength.  Total of 10 sets, I think 4 warmups

Triceps
Already pumped from chest workout. Tight too! Close grip press, and rope extension.. only did 6 sets. 

Got my late night cardio in  and then got a good 7 hours sleep!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey!
Way to get back into the swig of things..I've in the same boat.
Will be starting my new journal here soon.

Just finished off my bottle of Clen (Like Clenbutrix by Sci*Fit)
Think I'll give hydroxycut another whirl.

I get to do chest tonight after work!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey!
> Way to get back into the swig of things..I've in the same boat.
> Will be starting my new journal here soon.
> ...



I have used 3 or 4 different brands of Fat burners.. and each time I go back to Hydroxy-cut. The only two products from MuscleTech that I feel are worth a damn, hydroxy-cut and Cell-Tech. 

I usually start with 6 caps a day for the first 4 days then got to 9 for another 6 days or so. Then it's 12 a day, 4 3x's a day. It never leaves me with a loss of appetite. I get some jitters but nor more than normal with all the coffee I usually drink... drop the coffee and caffiene when on this stuff!!!  After about 6 weeks I get off the stuff. 12 a day seem to lose their effectiveness and I'm not taking more than that a day!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2002)

holy crap! That's a lot of pills!
I HATE pills.....but whatcha gonna do?

I tried Cell-Tech way back when....didn't mix too well, and then realized it had 75 g of sugar per serving....


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I tried Cell-Tech way back when....didn't mix too well, and then realized it had 75 g of sugar per serving....


Need a shaker for one to mix it well. Don't sip on it, gulp it down. The only time I use this is postworkout for the insulin spike. 

Most creatine manufacturers recommend mixing it with Juice of some kind. Well there's all carbs from sugar there so what's really the difference?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2002)

I take a cratine from Max Musle called Triple fusion. Seems pretty good, uses non sugar transport...almost tastes drinkable..


speaking of which..it is time for a protein shake...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2002)

http://www.maxmusclecs.com/cgi-bin/maxmus/MAXtriplefusion?HzuaWNve;;39


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 13, 2002)

*Saturday July 13, 2002*

Happy bithday Skipper/Shape8/Patti...  that's if you ever read my journals. 

Okay even though I had said that I'm not really going to get into this until Monday I did make some start of it Yesterday and today. Diet is better.. not even close to perfect but better. 

I edited my forst post to include a website DPW8 posted for GI listings of over 750 foods.  Need to really print that out and go through it. My diet won't be super strict as I am not trying to get contest ready, but I will be careful of what I eat and when. I will allow myself a cheat when I really want it. I know from the past once you get the diet going the cheats start to stop and eventually when you do it's just not all that good anyhow.  

..today
Breakfast ProLab N'Large 
4 scoops in water. 

Nutrition Facts: 
Serving Size (g) 152 
Servings Per 11 
Calories  600 
Fat Calories 55 
Total Fat (g) 6 
Sat. Fat (g) 4 
Cholesterol (mg) 100 
Sodium (mg) 150 
Total Carbs (g) 86 
Dietary Fiber (g) 2 
Sugars (g) 28 
Proteins (g) 52 

12:00 2 small cans of Albacore Tuna, 2 Tbls PB..  that's all I have at work right now   *Cals-371 P-49 C-8 F-17*
2 liters of water so far

1:00pm 1 ounce beef jerkey... OH CRAP STUPID VENDING MACHINE WAS OUT OF JERKY!!!!!!!   Okay had to eat something so went with Snickers.. no LOL  went with  bag of peanuts, salted  cals 255 P-11 C-6 F-24


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 15, 2002)

Can't recall what the rest of my Saturday meals were like or even Sundays... Hmmm brain is broken.  

I do know that whatever I ate I kept clean , or as clean as possible. 

I did do back and bi's on Saturday. 

Back 
Lat pulldowns
2 warm up
160 x 12, 170 x 9,  170 x 8 
Goal here is to do my wieght (190) for at least 8 reps by August 1.. uhm 15th. 

Hammer strength seated lat rows.
150 x 15, 200 x 12, 200 x 10, 200 x 9

Hammer Strength Pulldowns
140 x 11, 160 x 9, 160 x 7 
... was doing 180-225 for 8-10 reps 

Biceps
Preacher curl
75 x 12, 75 x 10, 75 x 9

Standing reverse curls 
40 x 12, 50 x 10, 50 x 8

Standing ez-bar curls 
80 x 5, 70 x 5, 60 x 6, 50 x 7

ouch. 

Okay so now it's Monday and I'm so f'ing sore!!!!  But it feels soooo gooooood!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 15, 2002)

*Monday July 15, 2002*

Well slept like total crap. So instead of getting 3 hours sleep I may have gotten a solid hour in there somewhere.... grrr

But feeling good so far today. Diet has been 2 shakes (600 cals each), 2 tuna fish on whole wheat, an apple, 2 hard boiled eggs, one bag of beer nuts.. hey these aren't bad. Not much sodium either!!  Tonight probably another tuna sandwich.  Should go  to the store but just ain't in the mood for that tonight. 

Post my shoulder workout tonight.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 15, 2002)

Guess I could have edited the abpve post.. oh well. 

Mitary press were taken so tried the hammer strength machine.. not bad
Warm up 90lbs x 18
140 x 12, 160 x 10, 160 x 9

Standing side raises (cable)
30 x 15, 35 x 12, 40 x 10

Bent over (rear delts) cables
30.. too light 40 x 13, 45 x 11, 45 x 9

Upright rows cable 
100 x 15, 120 x 10, 120 x 10

PUMPED!!!

post workout Blue Thunder

Nutrition Facts: 
Calories 310 
Total Fat (g) 0 
Sat. Fat (g) 0 
Cholesterol (mg) 5
Sodium (mg) 290 
Total Carbs (g) 43 
Sugars (g) 17 
Proteins (g) 32 
.... hmm has niacin. I'm finding that throughout the day my face turnes beat red for no  reason. Someone said niacin will do that so maybe this is where I'm getting it from???

Dinner around 9. Tuna Fish on whole wheat..


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

*Tuesday July 16, 2002*

Well can't say I didn't get some rest last night. Laid down around 7:30 or 8:00 and didn't get up until 6:30 this morning...  I needed that in a bad way!! Missed my last meal last night but oh well. 

Leg day today... kills me everytime just preparing for it. Don't know why I hate legs... 

7:00am Prolab N-large w/water

9:30am  Tuna on wheat, 2 hard boiled eggs, apple... SCRATCH THIS MEAL...  Went with a Tuna Roll, large flout tortilla (bad) with tuna, avocado, lettuce, tomato and cheese, and a apple. Save the egg for later.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2002)

PB - Leg days are the best!!!  OK I know, I'm a sick individual I like the pain!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> PB - Leg days are the best!!!  OK I know, I'm a sick individual I like the pain!!!


Oh I love the pump I get. The soarness two days later. I like evrything about doing legs excpet for doing them!!!  It's the only workout that leaves me so totally spent.  I don't even have to do that many sets or go that heavy. It just exhausts my body. 

Hmm maybe I'm just out of shape????


----------

